# Miimoto [that mobile thing from Nintendo]



## Velocity (Mar 17, 2016)

Anyone else downloaded it? It's only live for Japanese folks but it's actually region free. The only limitation for those of us outside of Japan is that we can't link our Nintendo Accounts yet. Once the app goes live in our regions, then we can.

In case you weren't aware of what it is, think of a completely free to play version of Tomodachi combined with Miiverse communication between users - with emphasis on outfits and stupid pictures. You get gold for adding friends and answering questions, which friends can comment on the answers to.

The easiest way to add one another is via Twitter. If you link your Twitter account and share your handle so we can add each other, we'll become friends in Miimoto as well. Which is totally worth it. 

And without further ado...


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Mar 17, 2016)

Wait, you're a wimminz?

But I was told there were no wimminz on the intrawebs. 

Games or otherwise.


----------



## Monna (Mar 17, 2016)

Doesn't sound like a video game. Seems more akin to a facebook app.


----------



## Monna (Apr 1, 2016)

Miimoto was a mistake.


----------



## Naruto (Apr 1, 2016)

Jane said:


> Miimoto was a mistake.





This thing has been available for less than a day, too.


----------



## Stunna (Apr 1, 2016)

kawaii af


----------



## Stunna (Apr 1, 2016)

btw it's mii_tomo_


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Apr 7, 2016)

Heh.  I don't have an ipad or iphone so I don't think I can use this?


----------



## Stunna (Apr 7, 2016)

it's also on Android


----------

